# featurecam 2009 تعليم البرنامج



## alaarekabe (14 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجو المساعدة فى الحصول على اى حاجة تعليم لبرنامج featurecam 2009 للاهمية القصوى افيدونا افادكم الله وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## majestic1 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*أخي الكريم .. ما وجدت غير 3 ملفات PDF
لشرح البرنامج ... احدها للإصدار 2007 .. لكن ربما تفيد بإذن الله

تفضل أخي الكريم
http://www.kxcad.net/Delcam/FeatureCAM/FeatureCAM_User_Guide.pdf

و 

http://www.kxcad.net/Delcam/FeatureCAM/Getting_Started_with_FeatureCAM_2007.pdf

و 

http://www.kxcad.net/Delcam/FeatureCAM/Post_Processing_for_Milling_Trning_and_Wire_EDM.pdf



و هذه هى الصفحة نفسها إن أردت تصفحها
http://www.kxcad.net/Delcam/FeatureCAM/index.htm



و شكرا على مجهودك و البرامج الرائعة فى مواضيعك


خالص تحياتي
*​


----------



## alaarekabe (17 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخى الكريم على المساعدة وكل سنة انت طيب وعيد سعيد ان شاء الله عليكم


----------



## seralkhatem (21 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي جهدك دايما محل تقدير من كل طالب علم انشاء الله ومذيد من الانجاز



السوداني


----------



## mnci (21 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا ميه ميه..........................................


----------



## كادكام (23 أكتوبر 2009)

انا عندي تعليم كامل عن الفيتشر كام لوحد عايزوه يتصل بيه 0020100970678 وهذا الايميل
[email protected]


----------



## هانى درويش (5 أبريل 2011)

good


----------

